# HELP dog question



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

? my dog skin is bright red ?








its hard to see in the pic but there are also dark purple veins every where to


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

looks like this sometimes to


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Alergies! One of my dogs had that to, and we switched his food and nothing helped. BUT. Then we started giving him these herb pill things and his skin is back to normal.


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Likely allergies. For my dog an antibody injection did wonders!


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Could be diet, allergies, skin that's too greasy. Maybe try asking a dog forum.... 😅


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

hah we took her to the vet she has this thing where there is not enough air flow in her blood cells down there so its a bit purple she just needs to lose bout five pounds so ya thanks


----------



## AveryGavin (Apr 5, 2021)

It looks like an allergy. I think you need to see a doctor immediately, because allergies have different degrees and can even lead to a legal outcome if you don't start treating your pet in time. What has he been eating lately? Have you changed his food? I think it's worth taking a closer look at these questions and remembering everything carefully. It's too bad we can't protect animals from trouble sometimes, but we are owners and we will always protect them, won't we? If I have non-urgent questions about dogs, I always rely on oodlelife.com and they are experts at this


----------

